# Roo the rock climber



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I was actually trying to a picture of my son for an Extreme Reading home work challenge but Roo appeared in the shot too!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

great shot, hope you had a brilliant time - the homework sounds like a great idea - i'm presuming reading in extreme places? a good idea for boys, as long as they do actually do some reading I suppose!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice picture of Roo she kind of looks like Molly a bit lol! Sort of the same color.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe! that is a great picture!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous.... Did she leave Obi standing, The extreme adventures o Roo


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

that photo is good enough to be used professionally. "extreme reading with the rock climbing Roo"! Seriously though, beautiful photo.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Roo the mountain goat, lol. That is a lovely picture!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great photo .. looks like you are having fun.

Hey I had a photo of my daughter reading whilst in a crate with Honey a few years ago for an extreme reading challenge .. must win with a cute cockapoo in the photo, surely lol


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Fabulous.... Did she leave Obi standing, The extreme adventures o Roo





wellerfeller said:


> Roo the mountain goat, lol. That is a lovely picture!


Lol Obi is too busy chasing balls or digging huge sand pits to be bothered whereas Roo loves climbing and leaping about. She is kind of Extreme (I feel a new nickname coming on ) and would make a very good Mountain Goat indeed!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Great photo - she really does look the part of a 'rock climber'


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Jayded said:


> that photo is good enough to be used professionally. "extreme reading with the rock climbing Roo"! Seriously though, beautiful photo.


 Thank you, I couldn't have got a better picture if I tried - she just appeared out of nowhere!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

that's a framer for sure!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great photo Clare...Roo looks like a right outdoors kinda gal xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely photo. My idea of heaven - beautiful scenery, a good book and a faithful dog - how could it be any better?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great photo Clare! 

My two follow the children up on to the rocks. It worries me a bit with Millie as she is not the most agile of dogs, definitely not a mountain goat....what was it Colin called her on one of our walks? I can't remember but she was thundering along bless her!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photo Clare - Roo is a very pretty girl  x


----------

